# A new wheel brush for tight spots



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Back from my trip to the US with a new wheel brush. The material is a soft fleece and as you can see is perfect for tight spots.

I'm expecting to post some action shots, a little video of it in use and some thoughts sometime this week.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks handy.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Same fetish as me then Neil lol

Nice looks perfect, with the thick middle stick.

Will you be bringing any more back ?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Epoch said:


> Same fetish as me then Neil lol
> 
> Nice looks perfect, with the thick middle stick.
> 
> Will you be bringing any more back ?


I'm 95% sure you can buy them in the UK already


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

tell us more - looks handy 

cleaning out the crud looks from the fleece looks like it might be the issue though - have you done that yet?


----------



## Rom (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks very similar to my paintball squeegies ! They are 2 of those, that bend in the middle.

Good stuff


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

That might just fit in the spoke of my BMW MVII's!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Rom said:


> Looks very similar to my paintball squeegies ! They are 2 of those, that bend in the middle.
> 
> Good stuff


We have a winner.

Wondered who would be the first to work out what they were.


----------



## mmarktfsi (Nov 15, 2008)

Appears to be a Redz barrel swab. Never thought of using mine haha.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice one :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

OK update to this thread. I have finally given the brush a run out and recorded a little video of it in use and a few photos.

All in all I am pleased with it, it works well and flushes clean and is ideal for tight spots. Only downside I can think of is that it is rigid so not so great at angles, but if you use it flat against the wheel surface it is great.

The video shows the dirt flushing out and you can see when I go back for clean water it flushes nicely.

Wheel to start with










The swab and bucket of suds










You can see the backs of the wheel are pretty clean










And you can see the barrell swab rinses clean










Job finished after washing the fascias










And now a short video...






As far as I know you should be able to source these in the UK from a paintball supplier, they are known as Redz Barrell swabs and should cost around £12 for one on a stick used in these photos and a battlefield swab which is a little bendy with two ends covered in fleece.


----------



## fil_b (Oct 24, 2007)

found this

http://www.planeteclipse.co.uk/site/estore.asp?sc2=77&show=catsub


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Good find, great for the money in my opinion


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice little write up Neil

That looks ideal as my Raceglaze long brush is on it's last legs.

I guess the fluff is stuck pretty well to the shaft, seeing as it's for raming down barrels?


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

Very good idea!

Id recommend buying from BZ Paintball, theyve supplied me with plenty of paintballing gear before and are top notch guys - also they do the redz swab for £2.94 (£8.93 inc delivery), and the redz double swab for £4.89 (£10.90 inc delivery)

Go to http://www.bzpaintball.co.uk/ and click "Squeegies" on the left menu.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice one Neil:thumb:

Not a million miles away from these.....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=77756

Bit thinner but together with these would make a great set


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Wicked guys, a nice find and on the shopping list with next set of goodies.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Epoch said:


> Nice little write up Neil
> 
> That looks ideal as my Raceglaze long brush is on it's last legs.
> 
> I guess the fluff is stuck pretty well to the shaft, seeing as it's for raming down barrels?


The fleece appears to be well adheered to the plastic stick. In an ideal world the fleece would be double thickness, they are not as plush as the metal free brushes, but the metal free set was £40 quid last time.

At the prices shown in this thread, these are a steel.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

thanks Neil - quality find.

I really need to add this to the collection :thumb:

whats on your wheels this week?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Bigpikle said:


> thanks Neil - quality find.
> 
> I really need to add this to the collection :thumb:
> 
> whats on your wheels this week?


FK1000p still going strong, when the kitchen is in and I've laid new oak flooring in the hallway, a bit of TLC is on the cards for the car, so FK decontamination on paint and wheels and more FK1000p on wheels I think :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

good stuff - just ordered a set so hopefully will come next week :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Bought 5 guns off Ledz etc at eclipise, nice people, played against them when they Banzi Bandits.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

damn - planet eclipse rang to say they are out of stock and wont get any more in  need to source some more from elsewhere now :wall:


----------



## mmarktfsi (Nov 15, 2008)

I can snag some from my local shop for free as I have always been and avid tournament player. Best of luck for you UK boys though, since Planet Eclipse is UK based company!


----------

